# 18 inch cube Brazil Biotope. (Pic Heavy)



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey guys,

A year or so ago I set up an 18 inch ZooMed cube for some Yellowback tincs. Unfortunately the plants never seemed to take hold. So I never did put the Yellowbacks in. 

Since I no longer have the Yellowbacks, a few months ago I decided to tear the substrates out and clean up the tank good. 

I made a decision based on a single plant species to make this a Brazilian biotope. 

Ill start with basic photos of the background and tank before adding all the plants. 
I used 8 mixed sized rocks from Vivarium Works. These things are amazing. They are light, easy to work with and look great as well. 
I filled in between all the rocks with great stuff and finished with the standard silicone/coco fiber mix. I also used some Manzanita root here and there to add a little extra character. I think this really helped blend the rock in a little more. 




I filled in between the rocks a bit with Schultz orchid mix. Very inexpensive at my local Walmart over the summer. It drains well yet retains a healthy amount of moisture. 


I also installed a very simple and quite cheap way to drain the tank. 

There was no drilling involved. I took the PVC piece and drilled several small holes at the base. Then I siliconed it into place. The pipe and cap costed me about $2.50. 
When the drainage layer fills up and needs drained. I just remove the cap and use an aquarium siphon to remove the excess water. It takes about 5 minutes or so. 



Todd


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Cool, keep us posted! Any ideas what the plant list will be?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

The tank has actually been planted since September. Of course I will be tweaking the plantings as I see necessary. 

Ill post a few photos of the tank planted later this week and a current plant list to go with. 

All of the plants (Excluding moss) are native to Brazil. 

Todd


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Nice job with the rocks, they look great! I might have to steal that drain idea from you as well

Any idea on what species of plant you will be adding? I'm sure the tank will pop with the right planting


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks, 
The rock background actually turned out almost exactly the way I had envisioned it even before ordering them.
I think cramming so many in was really the best way to get the look I was going for. 

Go ahead and steal the drain idea! It is so easy and cheap. And no risk of breaking your tank from drilling. 


Im actually just waiting on my Begonia listada to shape up enough and for my Sinningia muscicola to get bigger. After those 2 species are in, I will probably be done adding species. 
I may also move some stuff around or remove species completely if I see fit.


Right now there are 2 species of Peperomia, 2 species of Selaginella, Ruellia, 1 Begonia, Cissus, a Codonanthe, and a Melastome

Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

So I figured I would post a few photos of the tank as planting progressed. 

The first plants I picked up were Selaginella.
So that was the first planting phase
Selaginella SP 'Brazil'


I also found some 4 inch pots of Selaginella erythropus at a local garden center. Since this species is found in Brazil (As well as other countries) I decided to add some cuttings. 


I will add some more photos tomorrow. 

Thanks,


Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Okay, 

Here are a few photos of the terrarium almost finished planting. 

Full tank shot


Cissus amazonica

Cissus Amazonica Photo by BlackwaterTropics | Photobucket

Selaginella erythropus. You can also see the bottom of Ruellia makoyana



Ruellia makoyana



Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

The current plant list includes
Selaginella SP 'Brazil'
Selaginella erythropus
Peperomia SP 'Brazil'
Peperomia quadrangularis
Begonia velloziana
Cissus amazonica
Ruellia makoyana
Bertolonia SP 'Itamajaru'
Codonanthe devosiana

I intend to add Begonia listada in the lower left yet. Because I think it will look really great against that rock background. I also intend to add some Sinningia muscicola formerly SP 'Rio das Pedras' here and there. 
I actually have both species right now. I just letting the Sinningia put on some size before I disturb it again. The Begonia came in and had some spots. So I am growing it out and checking for any suspicious spots on new leaves. So far so good.

Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Here are a few more photos.

Begonia velloziana


Peperomia SP 'Brazil'


Peperomia quadrangularis


Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Full tank shot.The moss is the only plant in the tank that is not from Brazil. (Though the random seedlings popping up out of the moss are likely not Brazilian either)


Check out the greenhouse vs. terrarium growth of Cissus amazonica.
Greenhouse growth is on the left and terrarium growth on the right





Todd


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

The Peperomia sp. Brazil is really nice! it looks like it's got fairly hairy leaves from the photo?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Yes it is kind of fuzzy! It is such a neat little species. I cant wait until it starts filling in




Todd


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

It's a very beautiful plant. It looks like the more mature leaves have little lines in them, do know if this becomes more pronounced? Can't wait to see photos of it grown in.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Pretty sweet job Todd!!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Emily, 

Im really not sure how the leaves will look in time. There is often variation between greenhouse grown plants and terrarium grown plants. This seems especially true with a lot of Peperomia Ive grown in the past. 

I think there are some pics of a slightly more mature plant in Nathan's Peperomia thread


Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

I also added approximately 10 Sinningia muscicola 'Rio das Pedras' the other weekend. 
It is such a delicate little species. Kept breaking away from the root balls. So there's technically more than 10 in there if you count the tubers that broke away from the plant stems. Also placed a seed pod in that apparently sprouted seedlings all over it. 






Also, the Begonia velloziana had dropped some of its leaves soon after I planted it in this tank. I was happy to see that it recently started putting out some new leaves. I can wait to see it fill in there. 




Todd


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Your viv is stunning! I've always been fascinated by biotope aquariums and vivs. What about frogs? Tincs, I presume.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you very much! I put a lot of hard work, months actually just making the last 2 rocks fit in correctly. 
Not to mention choosing the plants. 
I will not be adding frogs to this viv anytime in the near future. 
If I do it will most likely be Dendrobates tinctorius. One of the morphs from Brazil possibly



Todd


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

galacs and castis are from brazil also


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

They are both beautiful frogs (I love especially castis). Hard choice! I'd suggest a species that prefers a rocky habitat - but which one? I'm not an expert on Brazilian frogs of medium or large size.


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

I really like those rocks gonna have to order some for my drop off tank


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Now you need a few Brazilian broms


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Giga, these rocks are really cool. You wont regret getting some. 

Frogparty, I did consider some broms. Cryptanthus bivittatus is easy enough to pick up locally too. But I decided in a cube tank Id prefer the bromless look.
That all said.. I still find myself tempted as I learn new brom species native to Brazil!


Todd


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I picked up a really awesome Brazilian Vriesea from Bird Rock Troipcals this week. Small and compact- I've got some pics of it in my build thread. 

I definitely like it the way it is. Bromless makes for something different than a lot of people do.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Ive been getting more and more into bromless vivs over the last few years.

Since I keep mostly Dendrobates tinctorius, it seems a bit more natural. I would eventually like to try some of the terrestrial species of bromeliads. But they seem to get a bit too big. 

Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Selaginella SP 'Brazil' 
This is a close up of a new frond. 



Todd


----------



## EthanA (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow, this is really awesome Todd!
I love your plant choices, they looks awesome. I could really see some galacts in there


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks Ethan.

It always means a lot to me when people appreciate and compliment the hard work I put into a project. 
This one especially since I put months of thought into it!

Todd


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

Very nice job. Your tank looks wonderful.


----------



## Leonardo D. (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice!
A lot of these plants I see every day in my yard. Keep the good work
Um abraço!
Leonardo


----------

